# Seriously Wasted On Resin



## pranicfever (Apr 10, 2006)

Ok so as of some of you know, I'm dry... 

I was so despert for a high i was like, thats it i'm scraping my pipe... not enough resin... then i spyed my trusty bongzi buddy, which her lovely little chimmy hasn't been cleaned in a while. and i'm like.. I'm Scraping it... rolled it up into a nice pinky nail sized ball.. put it in my pipe.. and light it up.. she's still got a good few hits to her, and i'm so stoned right now. 

So anyway, I've never gotten a serious stone from resin. so... i'm def. loven it.. i mean it even while it was burning smelled like some fresh greenery. maybe my high is so great because i haven't smoked in a while. God i'm so high right now.

But maybe it was just way quailty smoke.. and the resin is here to prove it.. course that was like 5 months of smoking all compacted into one thick sludge... mmmmmm...

Any other thoughts on this subject?


----------



## FaTal1 (Apr 10, 2006)

pranic i smoked resin like a week ago too cuz i was dry i got a nice fat ball of resin i got at least 3 hits from it and got me stoned if you think about it all that resin is from different kinds of bomb chronic and some kush i was really stoned it was just like if i smoke a nice blunt it was a very good high so not all resin is bad just the smell hahaha


----------



## BrownieDaKid (Apr 10, 2006)

dude, resin is always sweet to smoke, if u got enuff, it will **** u up, but congrats dude


----------

